# ClassNotFoundException bei  com.mysql.jdbc.Drive



## manfreds (21. Mrz 2006)

Hallo, 

folgender Code erzeugt bei  bei mir java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver. 

Kompiliert mit java -cp . Sql.java
Ausgeführt mit java -cp . Sql
mysql-connector ist im aktuellen Verzeichnis  mysql-connector-java-3.1.12-bin.jar (und enthält auch die Klasse com.mysql.jdbc.Driver)
MySQL server version: 4.0.24_Debian-2-log

import java.sql.*;

public class Sql
{
  public static void main(String[] args) {
  try {
       Class.forName( "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" );
    }
    catch ( ClassNotFoundException e ) {
      System.out.println( "Fehler bei mysql-treiber " + e );
      return;
    }
  }
}

Danke für Eure Hilfe, Manfred


----------



## bronks (21. Mrz 2006)

Die Lösung findest Du hier: http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-sql.htm#JdbcType4

Unter Anbindung an Mysql Punkt 3


----------



## manfreds (21. Mrz 2006)

Ich verstehe den Hinweis nicht, mit classpath .  müsste java  doch das jar-Archiv des mysql-connectors finden, da es im aktuellen 
Verzeichnis steht.


----------



## bronks (21. Mrz 2006)

manfreds hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verstehe den Hinweis nicht, mit classpath .  müsste java  doch das jar-Archiv des mysql-connectors finden, da es im aktuellen Verzeichnis steht.


Das Jar wird so nicht gelesen. Wenn Du in dem "aktuellen Verzeichnis" das Jar entpackst, dann werden die nötigen Klassen gefunden. Zum experimentieren kannst Du das so machen ...


----------



## manfreds (21. Mrz 2006)

Vielen Dank bronks, 
so weit hat es funktioniert, kannst Du mir auch noch verraten, wie ich das jar benutzen kann ohne es auszupacken?


----------

